# Selling a Boat



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Scam city... I take it as just normal thievery and delete any such on sight... I get similar stuff wanting to "book your charter services for X number of people at some date in the future". All without asking a single question about the fishing part - and completely ignoring the possibility that I work out of a small skiff - not a big charterman...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I feel ya. I put my skiff up for sale in December. I've had some interest from 8-10 people mostly wanting to know if it was still available or what my price was. Couple guys really interested but cannot travel to look at it right now. It is all the usual stuff but I've got a few more months before I become a two boat owner. 
I will not post things on Craigslist for the scam reasons and all the "creative" trade/cash/rent to own offers. Good luck.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, Monty. Selling a boat is rarely an enjoyable process. Lots of tire-kickers, curious folks who have no intent to buy, and scammers. Last time I sold one, I felt like I had to take a week off just to accommodate wet tests, inspections, etc. The only way I've seen to sell one quickly is to price it low enough that the buyer jumps without looking. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2020)

When I deal with CL its always the same procedure. Meet me at a location with camera and cash on hand (for anything less than $2-300). Cashiers check for anything more than that. And you follow me to the bank before I sign any title over.

Little more lax with buying/selling on microskiff. I usually only trade with people who have a couple hundred posts and are active on forum.

FYI the check bounces 2-3 days after the "purchase" and youre left kicking sand while they're on the water with a new boat.


----------



## TooLoose20 (Feb 17, 2016)

I always thought it was a scam to get your personal contact information that they could sell to marketing agencies... maybe an angle, but definitely a scam. Try and call the number that texts or leaves a voicemail. Never an active ringtone


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Fill in all the information with the address and phone of your local FBI field office.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I sild things on craigslist as far back as 2004 and this has been the same verbage since then. You usually get one or two of these guys like the OP said. Meet them at your house and take cash. Also, take a pic of the tag and the car, keep their phone number, and always right up a bill of sale. Include their license number and take a copy of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2020)

bababouy said:


> I sild things on craigslist as far back as 2004 and this has been the same verbage since then. You usually get one or two of these guys like the OP said. Meet them at your house and take cash. Also, take a pic of the tag and the car, keep their phone number, and always right up a bill of sale. Include their license number and take a copy of it.


Never meet them at your house! Law enforcement has set up areas near precincts that are "safe zones" for such transactions. I would guess that if you told perspective buyers that you would meet near the police station, and they were scammers, you'd never hear another word from them.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Can’t be too careful IMO. I bought a boat cash (buyers request) and did that at my bank. I sold a boat cash, and did that in a secure spot of my choosing. The buyer really wanted to meet in a particular Walmart parking lot...


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Almost "got caught" several years ago w/ same scenario as Monty described when attempting to sell a shotgun barrel on CL. Actually received the check, but before shipping barrel, took check to local bank where they determined it was F'n SCAM attempt. Got lucky. Also, items I have sold on CL regardless of dollar value I never let them come to my house but always go to public area & keep pistol in my pocket. ....


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks -- I ended up selling the boat from an ad in a local newspaper like publication that is nothing but ads of people selling stuff. Surprised the guy bought it. Took it to a lake here in Lake City (Alligator Lake), cranked it up, idled a minute or so away from the boat ramp, then blasted off on full plane. 40 seconds and 100 yards later, wham, motor hit bottom. We were in a mucky bottom with 4-8 inches of water. Had to stick one leg out and push the boat all the way back. The bottom was soft, soft black muck. Took 45 minutes to get back in. Then went to a lake with more water and it ran OK.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

This guy WAS a member on here.

https://www.news-journalonline.com/article/LK/20110909/News/605072497/DN


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow. 


DuckNut said:


> This guy WAS a member on here.
> 
> https://www.news-journalonline.com/article/LK/20110909/News/605072497/DN


That was harrowing. If anyone didn't read it, a guy goes to test ride a boat and the seller take him on a ride and then pulls a gun on him. Wow. Amazing the charge wasn't atempted murder. That is a heads up to me. I couldn't fight anyone and expect to win.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> This guy WAS a member on here.
> 
> https://www.news-journalonline.com/article/LK/20110909/News/605072497/DN


wow!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Monty said:


> Wow.
> 
> That was harrowing. If anyone didn't read it, a guy goes to test ride a boat and the seller take him on a ride and then pulls a gun on him. Wow. Amazing the charge wasn't atempted murder. That is a heads up to me. I couldn't fight anyone and expect to win.


No. The seller takes the buyer on a test run and the buyer (Darin) pulls the gun.

As I said, Darin used to be a member on here.


----------

